
Ask HN: How to Build a Portfolio as a #MachineLearning Engineer? - __Julia
Hi! I am a Data Science&#x2F;Machine Learning engineer and I&#x27;d like to ask few questions regarding Data Science Portfolio. I find this [article](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;varianceexplained.org&#x2F;r&#x2F;start-blog&#x2F;) helpful.<p>My question is about blogging, research papers, and open source projects.<p>- I am intending to start blogging as well. While I use FB&#x2F;Twitter to express my interest and opinion, I am willing to keep my blog as a space to showcase open source experiments. In this case, do you see it as a duplication (Open Source on Github with Readme file + blogpost on how to re-build things and lessons learnt ). The idea behind the blog and the website is to find a new a job, so it would be a place to show what I can do. My interest and work is around data science and data engineering.<p>- I interned at research Centers (R&amp;D), so I was involved in writing and publishing some papers. As an engineer, do you find (Applied data science ) papers helpful in my career (papers that doesn&#x27;t come with novel ML ideas, but novel ways to apply ML).<p>- If you are manager, recruiter or an interviewer, what do you want to see in the resume of a data science engineer ?. I have mixed signals, some people want to see more in-depth knowledge of data science, and others skills on how to process, query and analyze datasets.<p>- Do you have examples of good data science portfolios. Feel free to share links.
======
kejaed
Take a look at minmaxir's posts on HN, his website, and twitter. From what I
gather from here on HN, he worked on his site and portfolio and transitioned
into a data science role. I don't know him other than seeing his posts on this
site and then following him on Twitter, but it seems like he did a good job of
it.

